# Topline at day 158



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Everyone else kidded last week. Topline's tail has been loose for several days Im officially giving up on her. :crazy:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Come on Topline were rooting for you-babies now please! :wink:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow that would drive me insane. Faith is now on day 152 and I am going nutts. I will have no hair on day 158 if she waits that long


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she today Nancy D ...anything? :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*sigh* I saw coverage Aug 31 so we _might_ have some leeway if he got her later as well. Im just going by the earliest possible.
She's been in Birthing Suite all week. 
Think it would help if I loaded her up & took for a bumpy ride?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, almost all my does went at about 160 days. Just keep watching her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry she is holding out on you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The waiting is such torture.... I do feel your anxiety.... hang in there :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I did my calculations from 1) The bucks first day here & 2) when I saw coverage.
So she _could_ go anytime from now till the 23rd.
What's throwing me off is that they all have *always* kidded within a few days of each other.

Dang goats they train you then do change-ups! :hair:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They sure do... :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Pam I appreciate it!

Her twin sis went at day 146


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

oh no fun... I guess she didn't want to be a follower! LOL Sounds like he might have gotten her the 2nd time around. SORRY I know waiting on kids can be torture!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Could be he got her later too.
The torture part for me is having her in kidding pen all this time, almost two weeks!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

One thing for sure, we know it will happen eventually, but of course never fast enough for us. Healthy babies always top priority, so wait we must. :wink:


----------

